# Roast Beef: Don't usually put up a recipe from a recipe book,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

but will make an exception this time. Was in a hurry so I looked for a slow cooker recipe for roast beef. This one hit my fancy cause I had the ingredients on hand. Nothing fancy about.

3#/4# roast. I had a roast I got on sale[chuck] for a buck a pound.
Salt and pepper the roast. I did this on top only.
Small onion chopped.
1 pack brown gravy mix.
1 cup water.
1/2 cup tomato catsup.
2 teaspoons dijon mustard.[didn't have so didn't use.]
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder.
1/2 cup red wine.[didn't use cause I had drank it all.]
Gravy was thickened on stove top with a couple TBSP of flour.

My slow cooker is old, so I don't use it unless I'm close. Says cook on low for 8 to 10 hours, but I bumped it up to high and forked it after 6 hours or so and let it cook til I could tear it with the fork. I'll tweak it a little to my taste but was as good as any I've ever fixed. I'm thinking some crushed pineapple and brown sugar lightly on top would add flavor. Update when I cook the next one.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sounds good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good X2


----------

